
Tell me how you code, and I’ll say what type of coder you are - pavbelshippable
https://medium.com/@pavanbelagatti/tell-me-your-behavior-and-ill-say-what-type-of-coder-you-are-1fd015981397
======
smt88
This is nonsense. If the author knew literally the first thing about working
as a coder, he'd know that perfectionists _never_ deliver on-time because
there is no such thing as perfect software.

